# plumber job - canada



## laak (Aug 22, 2010)

I am plumber and I would to know where I can start look for a job in Plumber field in Canada. I want to move, live and work in Canada. I want to take my family with me and I know I can apply for skilled work program or pre-employment program. Please, I would like to know the different live style between Vancouver, BC and Calgary,AB??Hows the live cost? Where is more easy to find job?? Thanks


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

laak said:


> I am plumber and I would to know where I can start look for a job in Plumber field in Canada. I want to move, live and work in Canada. I want to take my family with me and I know I can apply for skilled work program or pre-employment program. Please, I would like to know the different live style between Vancouver, BC and Calgary,AB??Hows the live cost? Where is more easy to find job?? Thanks


Hello,

These are the requirements for a plumber to apply under the skilled category:


Unit Group
7251 Plumbers
Plumbers install, repair and maintain pipes, fixtures and other plumbing equipment used for water distribution and waste water disposal in residential, commercial and industrial buildings. They are employed in maintenance departments of factories, plants and similar establishments, by plumbing contractors, or they may be self-employed.

Example Titles
maintenance plumber
plumber
plumber apprentice
plumbing mechanic

View all titles

Main duties
Plumbers perform some or all of the following duties:

* Read blueprints, drawings and specifications to determine layout of plumbing system, water supply network and waste and drainage systems
* Install, repair and maintain domestic, commercial or industrial plumbing fixtures and systems
* Locate and mark positions for pipe connections, passage holes and fixtures in walls and floors
* Cut opening in walls and floors to accommodate pipe and pipe fittings
* Measure, cut, bend and thread pipes using hand and power tools or machines
* Join pipes using couplings, clamps, screws, bolts, cement or soldering, brazing and welding equipment
* Test pipes for leaks using air and water pressure gauges
* May prepare cost estimates.

Employment requirements

* Completion of secondary school is usually required.

* Completion of a four- to five-year apprenticeship program
or
A combination of over five years of work experience in the trade and some high school, college or industry courses in plumbing is usually required to be eligible for trade certification.

* Trade certification is compulsory in Nova Scotia, Prince Edward Island, New Brunswick, Quebec, Ontario, Saskatchewan, Alberta and British Columbia and available, but voluntary, in Newfoundland and Labrador, Manitoba, Nunavut, the Northwest Territories and the Yukon.

* Interprovincial trade certification (Red Seal) is available to qualified plumbers.

Additional information

* Progression to supervisory positions is possible with experience.
* Red Seal trade certification allows for interprovincial mobility.

Classified elsewhere

* Gas Fitters (7253)
* Steamfitters, Pipefitters and Sprinkler System Installers (7252)
* Supervisors of plumbers (in 7213 Contractors and Supervisors, Pipefitting Trades ) 



If you qualify you will also need to sit an English proficiency exam (usually IELTS) and pass medical exams.

You'll find detailed info on >>cic.gc.ca<<

Much good luck!


----------

